# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  WWDC Keynote @ 10:00AM PST

## BBT

Steve Jobs will be kicking off.

----------


## JEK

Thanks . . . I wasn't aware . . .  :)

----------


## Petri

> Thanks . . . I wasn't aware . . .  :)



You must be kidding..  It's the SUPER Monday!

----------


## BBT

I figured you would be there hence the PST.

----------


## JEK

I'm back in the EST for a big party tonight

----------


## JEK

10:40 am	Zoomed in difference looking at home screen is remarkable. Apple had to get special projectors to show just how good this screen is.
10:39 am	Firing up both phones.
10:39 am	Doing a live demo now.
10:39 am	Showing differences in photos now.
10:39 am	Showing examples of the two screens. "Once you use a retina display you can't go back."
10:38 am	326 ppi "comfortably over" that limit.
10:38 am	Text like "a fine printed book."
10:38 am	300 ppi is limit of the human retina when held 10-12 inches away from the eye.
10:37 am	"Never been a display like this on a phone."
10:37 am	Retina Display: 326 ppi.
10:37 am	"Really really sharp text."
10:36 am	New display technology, dramatically increases pixel density. 4x as many in same amount of space.
10:36 am	Retina Display.
10:36 am	"This is a biggie."
10:36 am	Feature #2-
10:36 am	"When you hold this in your hands, it's unbelievable."
10:35 am	Uses stainless steel for strength, uses glass for optical quality and scratch resistance.
10:35 am	Audience goes "Oooo..."
10:35 am	One side is Bluetooth, WiFi, GPS, other is UMTS and GSM.
10:35 am	Shows that the stainless steel band is the primary structure of the phone, "Brilliant engineering, uses band as part of Antenna system."
10:34 am	Three black seams.
10:34 am	Pointing out weird line on side with volume buttons, steve says people have asked "WHat's this?"
10:34 am	Top has headphone jack, second mic for noise cancellation and sleep/wake button.
10:34 am	Bottom has mic, 30 pin connector, and speaker.
10:33 am	Going over external buttons, volume up and down, mute, front facing camera. Micro-sim tray, Camera with LED flash on back.
10:33 am	"Thinnest smartphone on the planet."
10:33 am	9.3mm thick, 24% thinner than current iPhone.
10:32 am	"Really thin."
10:32 am	Glass on front and rear with stainless steel running around the side.
10:32 am	"This is beyond a doubt the most precise things, one of the most beautiful things we've ever made."
10:32 am	"Believe me, you ain't seen it."
10:32 am	All new design, "A lot of you have already seen this."
10:31 am	Well over 100 new features, not enough time for them all. Covering 8 today.
10:31 am	"This is really hot."
10:31 am	iPhone 4.
10:31 am	Audience goes wild.
10:31 am	2010- Biggest leap since original iPhone.
10:31 am	2009 - iPhone 3GS is twice as fast with other cool features.
10:30 am	2008 - iPhone 3G and the App Store.
10:30 am	"It's hard to remember what it was like before the iPhone."
10:30 am	2007- iPhone re-invents the phone.
10:30 am	"This may help you put things in to perspective."
10:29 am	US mobile browser usage for may, iPhone at 58%.
10:29 am	Android at 9%.
10:29 am	Q1 2010: iPhone has 28% of the US Market Share
10:28 am	Steve mentions various marketing studies, says some of them are questionable.
10:28 am	"Now I'd like to talk about the iPhone."

----------


## JEK

10:46 am	With higher resolution artwork, apps/games on Retina Display "look stunning."
10:46 am	Without developers doing any work.
10:45 am	iPhone OS 4 - Apps automatically run full size but look even better because iPhone OS automatically renders text and controls in higher resolution.
10:45 am	Retina Display has 78% of the pixels of an iPad right in the palm of your hand.
10:45 am	"You can't make an OLED display with this kind of resolution right now."
10:44 am	326 ppi. 800:1 contrast ratio also 4x better than 3GS. Uses IPS technology for superb color and wide viewing angle.
10:44 am	3.5" display, same size, 960x640.
10:44 am	Steve concludes demo.
10:44 am	Someone shouts, "Try Verizon."
10:43 am	Asks Scott for any suggestions.
10:43 am	Steve apologizing again.
10:43 am	iPhone 4 slowly barely loads NY Times.
10:43 am	Difference is fairly amazing.
10:42 am	Steve goes back to showing photos.
10:42 am	iPhone 4 now on AT&T, all kinds of error messages about not being connected to the internet popping up on iPhone 4.
10:41 am	Switching to backups.
10:41 am	NY Times still not loading on iPhone 4.
10:41 am	Steve asks everyone to get off WiFi to help him out, audience laughs.
10:41 am	Loading slowly, "networks in here always unpredictable."
10:40 am	Loading up NY Times next.
10:40 am	Zoomed in difference looking at home screen is remarkable. Apple had to get special projectors to show just how good this screen is.
10:39 am	Firing up both phones.

----------


## JEK

10:53 am	Feature 5- New camera system.
10:53 am	Steve can't wait to see what developers do with it.
10:53 am	Gyro joins 4 other sensors, accelerometer, compass, proximity and ambient light sensors.
10:52 am	Jenga tower falls, audience claps.
10:52 am	Steve about to lose at Jenga game demo.
10:52 am	Rotation of 3D objects is unbelievably smooth.
10:52 am	ZenBound will be amazing with this.
10:51 am	Extremely impressive demo, audience going crazy.
10:51 am	With Gyro enabled rotation is insanely better.
10:51 am	Shows Jenga-looking game with accelerometers not moving when he rotates with gravity.
10:51 am	Doing demo, makes joke about how it won't require a network.
10:50 am	New CoreMotion API's for extremely precise location.
10:50 am	Gyro + accelerometer = 6 axis motion sensing.
10:50 am	3 axis gyro for pitch roll and yaw.
10:50 am	iPhone 4 has a Gyroscope.
10:49 am	Feature 4-
10:49 am	Dual mics, 802.11n.
10:49 am	Capable of 7.2mbit down 5.8mbit up once carriers support that speed.
10:49 am	32GB of storage, quadband HSDPA/HSUPA
10:49 am	IPhone 4 environmental report card being showed, is highly recyclable and has nothing nasty in it.
10:48 am	Bigger battery plus A4 processor, 40% more talk time. 7 hours talk time. 6 hours of 3G browsing, 10 hours of WiFi browsing, 10 hours of video. 40 hours of music. 300 hours of standby.
10:48 am	Biggest component in iPhone is battery.
10:47 am	A4 chip in iPhone is incredibly small.
10:47 am	Designed by Apple's own team, "wonderful to have in an iPhone."
10:47 am	iPhone 4 powered by Apple A4 chip.
10:47 am	Feature 3-
10:46 am	Steve thinks this will set the standard for the next 7 years.

----------


## JEK

10:58 am	15 years ago he was working on Final Cut Pro, this year he's working on iMovie for iPhone. Edit with themes, transitions, and titles.
10:58 am	Randy Ubillos, Chief Architect of Video Applications on stage.
10:57 am	iMovie for iPhone!
10:57 am	"It's pretty remarkable, but we're going even further than that."
10:57 am	Record, edit, and share HD video right on your phone.
10:57 am	LED flash can stay on during video recording.
10:57 am	One-click sharing.
10:56 am	Tap to focus video with built-in video editing.
10:56 am	720p at 30fps.
10:56 am	Camera records HD video!
10:56 am	"But that's not all."
10:55 am	Quality is incredible.
10:55 am	Showing photos taken with camera, look remarkable.
10:55 am	5x digital zoom in camera app and tap to focus with LED flash.
10:55 am	1.75 micron pixel size in sensor.
10:54 am	Backside illuminated sensor.
10:54 am	5 megapixel camera.
10:54 am	More concerned with better photos than megapixel statistics.

----------


## JEK

11:05 am	Telling everyone to shut laptops.
11:04 am	Asking everyone to turn off WiFi to do the demos.
11:04 am	Steve back on stage. 570 WiFi base stations in this room responsible for earlier demo failure.
11:03 am	Buy it right on your phone for $4.99. Steve jokes, "If we approve it."
11:03 am	Audience clapping.
11:03 am	Low light video also looks good.
11:02 am	Macro video shots look amazing.
11:02 am	Looks professionally done.
11:02 am	Now showing movie recorded, edited, and rendered entirely on the phone.
11:02 am	Can export to 360p, 520p, and 720p.
11:01 am	Can easily switch themes, some use geolocation data to show where you are on a map.
11:01 am	Just made a completed movie in only a few minutes.
11:01 am	Music cam be added, comes with a few tracks but any music from iPod library can be used.
11:01 am	Camera records geolocation in to video.
11:00 am	Themes even look vaguely familiar.
11:00 am	Again, works just like desktop iMovie on small screen.
11:00 am	Showing titles and transitions now.
11:00 am	Everything in the iMovie UI has awesome animations. Photos added automatically are Ken Burns effected.
10:59 am	Pinching changes scale of timeline.
10:59 am	Can record directly in to timeline or choose from clips and photos on device.
10:59 am	Showing how iMovie works, workflow seems very similar to desktop iMovie on a small screen.

----------


## JEK

11:32 am	Lights coming up in auditorium lining curtains on wall behind Steve.
11:31 am	One more thing...
11:31 am	Audience claps.
11:31 am	"Those are the 8 things I wanted to share with you on iPhone 4."
11:31 am	Steve encouraging developers to give iAds a try.
11:30 am	Apple expects to dominate 48% of second half of 2010 mobile advertising market after only 8 weeks of selling.
11:29 am	$60m committed to second half of this year for iAds from advertisers.
11:29 am	"How successful have we been selling iAds?"
11:29 am	iAds enabled July 1st.
11:29 am	iAd demo concludes, audience applause.
11:28 am	Nissan will be giving away a car, and the contest is entered by using the iAd.
11:28 am	iAds actually seem surprisingly cool.
11:27 am	Can close at any time by tapping X in top left corner to resume whatever you were doing before.
11:27 am	After video concludes, a little navigator shows up with the car over it that looks/works just like an iPhone app.
11:26 am	All without leaving ad, loading browser, or anything else.
11:26 am	Clicking ad loads a brief video to play.
11:26 am	Animated just like a flash ad. When you tap on it, it fills the screen or you can hit a button in the top left to close the ad.
11:25 am	Fully electric car going to be advertised via iAd.
11:25 am	Showing Nissan ad now.
11:25 am	Nissan, Citi, Unilever, AT&T, Chanel, GE, Liberty Mutual, State Farm, Campbell's Soup, Sears, JCPenny, Target, Best Buy, DirecTV, TBS, Disney and Geico all signed up for iAds.
11:23 am	60% of revenue goes to developers. Paid via iTunes connect just like apps.
11:23 am	Built in to iOS4 - You can add them in an afternoon. "Just tell us where you want them."
11:22 am	iAds keep users in the app when tapped instead of closing the app, loading the browser, and taking you to a random web site.
11:22 am	"Combines the motion of video with interactivity of the web."
11:22 am	Showing what iAds look like, look very similar to AdMob.
11:21 am	Now going over iAds. Doing iAds for one simple reason: To help developers make free and low-cost apps for users.
11:21 am	Over 150 million accounts with credit cards associated to them.
11:20 am	Three stores on the iPhone: iTunes, iBooks, and App Store.
11:20 am	"Pretty cool, huh?"
11:19 am	Flips pages, animates very smooth.
11:19 am	Goes back to library, switches to PDF's.
11:19 am	Shows how selection, highlighting, and adding notes works.
11:18 am	Demonstrating iBooks now on the retina display of the iPhone.
11:17 am	iBooks automatically, wirelessly, and for free will sync your place, bookmarks, and all your notes.
11:17 am	Download the same book to all devices at no extra charge.
11:17 am	Purchase and download a book.
11:16 am	Across all 3 devices wirelessly you can:
11:16 am	Also coming to iPod touch.
11:16 am	iBook Store right on your iPhone.
11:16 am	PDF in a mail message goes right to iBooks in your PDF shelf.
11:15 am	iBooks coming to the iPhone with iOS4.
11:15 am	"no one even comes close to this"
11:15 am	100 millionth iOS device will be sold this month.
11:14 am	Gold master of iOS4 today.
11:14 am	Adding Bing as a third search option. Google will remain the default still.
11:13 am	iOS4 has multitasking, folders, retina display integration, enhancements to mail, camera and photo apps, much deeper enterprise integration and tons of new features
11:12 am	Folders can be renamed and go in the dock.
11:12 am	Going over features we've seen before: How to create a folder. Automatically names folder based on category of apps inside.
11:11 am	Showing that you can control audio apps in multitasking bar by swiping left or right. showing unified inbox and threading in mail. Audience claps for both.
11:10 am	The website loaded now that everyone has turned off wifi. amazing amout of a page viewable on high res screen.
11:09 am	Quotes Larry Page: "... software running in the background, that just sort of exhausts the battery quickly"
11:08 am	Going over multitasking now.
11:08 am	100 new user features
11:08 am	iPhone OS is now iOS 4

----------


## JEK

11:34 am	Video and audio quality is great.
11:33 am	Mentions how video calling is a dream, but it's real now.
11:33 am	Little lagged, Steve accuses people in audience of not turning off WiFi.
11:33 am	Quality looks great.
11:33 am	Showing video call with Jony Ive.

----------


## JEK

11:37 am	Now showing a video of all the ways FaceTime can be used.
11:36 am	"Apple will ship tens of millions of FaceTime devices this year so there's going to be a lot of people to talk to."
11:36 am	FaceTime WiFi only in 2010, "Need to work a little bit with the cellular providers."
11:36 am	Portrait and landscape mode is supported.
11:35 am	Both front and rear camera can be used, switching is easy.
11:35 am	All you have to do is make a phone call.
11:35 am	No set up required.
11:35 am	iPhone 4 to iPhone 4, anywhere there is WiFi.
11:35 am	Apple calls this "FaceTime".
11:34 am	Call seemed to require WiFi, unclear if it works over 3G as well.

----------


## JEK

11:46 am	Video is put together almost exactly like the iPad video that was released following its announcement.
11:46 am	Various Apple execs talking about how awesome the iPhone 4 is, and going over all the features they talked about during the keynote.
11:45 am	Now showing video summarizing all the features of the iPhone 4.
11:44 am	iOS4 upgrades for iPhone 3GS, iPhone 3G (with not all features supported), and iPod touch (again with not all features and no first generation) for free on June 21st.
11:44 am	Case just goes around the outside, back and front are open. Comes in multiple colors.
11:43 am	New dock, Apple "bumper" case.
11:43 am	Going over new accessories.
11:43 am	iPhone 4 in 88 countries by end of September.
11:43 am	Canada not in initial batch of countries that will get iPhone 4 on launch.
11:42 am	iPhone lineup slides over, iPhone 3GS will be $99.
11:42 am	On sale June 24th.
11:41 am	Up to 6 months of early eligibility for an iPhone 4.
11:41 am	AT&T is making an "incredibly generous" upgrade offer.
11:40 am	Price with 2 year contract: $199 for 16GB model, $299 for 32GB model.
11:40 am	Price and availability, comes in two colors white and black just like spy shots.
11:40 am	"That is the iPhone 4. We think it's the biggest leap we've taken since the original iPhone."
11:39 am	Based on many open standards, h.264, AAC, SIP, STUN, TURN, ICE, RTP, SRTP, Apple going to standards body tomorrow to make FaceTime an open industry standard.
11:39 am	Steve going over the bullet points of FaceTime.
11:38 am	Audience claps like crazy.
11:38 am	People talking via sign language.
11:38 am	Father watching kids on business trip, grandparents watching a graduation, two girls showing off what they're wearing to each other. Guy in a locker room watching an ultrasound.

----------


## JEK

11:56 am	Thanks for visiting. We'll have full news stories and discussion at http://www.macrumors.com shortly.
11:55 am	Keynote is over!
11:55 am	Audience standing up to leave.
11:55 am	Steve walks off stage, music ramps up.
11:55 am	"This is our new baby, I hope you love it as much as we do."
11:54 am	"I'm really proud of all you guys, awesome job."
11:53 am	Teams standing up one by one as Steve introduces them and audience claps.
11:53 am	Steve thanks all of the teams who have worked for the last 18 months to work on the iPhone 4.
11:53 am	"It's the complete solution so all of us don't have to be system integrators."
11:52 am	Steve is talking about all the values of Apple, the hardware and software working together, etc.
11:52 am	Standing in front of a slide with a street sign that is the intersection between technology and liberal arts.
11:51 am	Video is over, Steve back on stage.
11:51 am	"This is going to change everything all over again."
11:50 am	Screen is a custom glass, video shows it bending without breaking.
11:50 am	Video shows really cool machining process of the iPhone 4 frame.

----------


## BBT

You were much better than engadget.

----------


## JEK

iMovie on the iPhone will rock my world.

----------


## BBT

Leaned today that when you order online you will enter your phone # and last 4 dig of SSN it will then price the phone accordingly. They will announce time for order late this week. Just like iPad you can then go to store for pickup for those who like lines or wait on curb for Fedex. I hope to be first to take to SBH.

----------


## Voosh

Dare I say it? Sure. Why not. iSheep. iLemmings. 

Don't need no WIFI or broadband to sit on the couch with m'Lady and watch a flick I never wanted to see anyways. 

Why clog the airwaves when we can just plop in a DVD of the latest movie I could care less about? On a big screen. 

And, yes, our cars have much bigger screens than these "toys." Grandkids love their screens and headphones. I just drive with a smile on my face as I ponder the next "rest stop" without a GPS.

----------


## Petri

"Where's my iPhone 4?"

----------


## Voosh

Once again. I kinda miss the old days on the island. Overall quality of life seemed simpler and better. IMHO.

----------

